
Please Change 'Slave' terminology - mabynogy
http://trac.buildbot.net/ticket/2340
======
JakDrako
Rust should be renamed "Shiny New Metal"... Visual Basic should now be know as
Visual Just-As-Good. C#... who wants a "C" when they deserve an "A"? A# it is.
Short ints and Long ints are lenghtism; they have to be called EconoBytes and
EnoughToShareBytes from now on. Queues must be eliminated, because some items
get processed first. Everything should be processed in parallel.

------
DiabloD3
I really do question the sanity of some people.

------
mabynogy
Another one: [https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-
buildbot/issues/2](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-buildbot/issues/2)

------
mechazawa
Someone paid 10k for this change. I can sit around all day naming things that
are more worth spending 10k on as a company then this.

------
randomerr
So are PC's no longer PC?

------
andreicon
the constant whining and complaining is very useful. this greatly contributes
to our evolution as a species and it's very important to ... my brain hurts!

do these libtards ever stop?

it's getting annoying to us slaves who actually work.

